# Some new loaders



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

These are 2008 models. See how the paint colour is different from the older machines?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I could probably retire just on the used tire sales from all the equipment you own Doug.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Best looking fleet in town boys !!!!! Jmo


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You have alot of nice equipment Doug.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks again for the compliments. We do have allot of equipment for a family run operation. It takes us almost three months of maintence work in the fall and two months more each spring to keep everything in top notch condition. I could post pictures of two machines/trucks almost everyday for a month and I am sure I would still miss something to photograph. I sometimes think I am a little crazy! 

Johnny if my tires go missing I know where to look for them!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You know what I mean Doug...I would never do such a thing,


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1093496 said:


> You know what I mean Doug...I would never do such a thing,


Of course you wouldn't...I was just joking with ya!! :waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

So do me a favour and go count your tires...a buddy of mine wants to know! LOL.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DellDoug;1093340 said:


> Thanks again for the compliments. We do have allot of equipment for a family run operation. It takes us almost three months of maintence work in the fall and two months more each spring to keep everything in top notch condition. I could post pictures of two machines/trucks almost everyday for a month and I am sure I would still miss something to photograph. I sometimes think I am a little crazy!
> 
> Johnny if my tires go missing I know where to look for them!! LOL!!!!!


I would like to see those pictures. It's something to be really proud of, you've built quite the business.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JD Dave;1093838 said:


> I would like to see those pictures. It's something to be really proud of, you've built quite the business.


Thanks Dave, I would like to see some pictures of all your nice John Deere's as well. I always admire your tractors as I drive by Rockwood Mall. If you really want more pictures of the same looking but different 521/621 loaders and other stuff I am happy to post them. I just thought people might be getting bored of seeing the same looking photo's over and over again. You guys decide? I'm easy?

How has that telehandler worked out for you? Are you happy with it? What is the cost on one of those? Its a cool looking unit!!


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking Machines! Never get tired of your pictures, keep them coming. Good luck this season!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DellDoug;1094111 said:


> Thanks Dave, I would like to see some pictures of all your nice John Deere's as well. I always admire your tractors as I drive by Rockwood Mall. If you really want more pictures of the same looking but different 521/621 loaders and other stuff I am happy to post them. I just thought people might be getting bored of seeing the same looking photo's over and over again. You guys decide? I'm easy?
> 
> How has that telehandler worked out for you? Are you happy with it? What is the cost on one of those? Its a cool looking unit!!


Thanks Doug. The telehandler is alright. We paid around 90k for it 6 years ago. Deere doesn't make an articulated one anymore. I'm not fond of driving it but the guys seem to like it. We kind of bought it because it was something new to try. I think your idea with sticking with Case loaders is the best one. They seem to really last for you. I think since we've dealt with farm tractors are whole life they just seem to make sence.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

More pics please


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

those look really nice, might pick up some myself.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

justinizzi;1094686 said:


> More pics please


Ditto, we love snow porn. LOL

TM JD Dave


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

cretebaby;1094756 said:


> Ditto, we love snow porn. LOL


LOL. going to put this in my sig.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ya, I would really like to see more pictures from you as well.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, As I get opportunities I will post as many pictures as I can. Here are two more 2008 621 loaders.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice there you boys at Dell snow land....lol I must bring some coffee some time this week before the big deer hunt..


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Mike and good luck on the deere hunt. To bad you can't use my .308....see you soon!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

are these leased or bought? what do you do in the off season? thats alot of iron to sit around if its only for plowing lol.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1098390 said:


> are these leased or bought? what do you do in the off season? thats alot of iron to sit around if its only for plowing lol.


We own the machines. We only plow snow. We have been in business since 1970. If you want more info please check out our website:

dellsnowservices.com


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

2009 521ext


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

It looks like you take very good care of the equipment. Nice stuff.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

very nice doug, top notch outfit. i only wish i could be snow only... what i would do in the other 3 seasons...


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Doug, if you don't mind me calling you that, I'm wondering how customer loyalty is in Canada. Does it seem to be as much of a rat race as in the states, or do you customers stick with you because they trust you and they know you. I'm from a small town in maine and around here its all built on relationships not bottom figures. 
Alot of these guys (plowsite) talk about bidding wars or what not when you get up into large scale commercial. About working a property for years and getting nothing but praise only to have it stripped by a lower bidder. 
Here I drive to the hardware store and spend 40-50% more for the same product to keep people in town going, and we all do that.

Which way does the loyalty swing in the country of the maple leaf? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

ddb maine;1098544 said:


> Doug, if you don't mind me calling you that, I'm wondering how customer loyalty is in Canada. Does it seem to be as much of a rat race as in the states, or do you customers stick with you because they trust you and they know you. I'm from a small town in maine and around here its all built on relationships not bottom figures.
> Alot of these guys (plowsite) talk about bidding wars or what not when you get up into large scale commercial. About working a property for years and getting nothing but praise only to have it stripped by a lower bidder.
> Here I drive to the hardware store and spend 40-50% more for the same product to keep people in town going, and we all do that.
> 
> Which way does the loyalty swing in the country of the maple leaf? Thanks for the pics.


 Loyalty....now there is a question? With some of our long long time customers there is a factor involved that allows us to continue working with them year after year. Sometimes someone will try and undercut us but if the customer DOES have loyalty we get the opportunity to either price match or explain why our price is more then a competitors quote. Unfortunetly like everywhere else price is always a factor but some customers don't care about loyalty. They only care about money and getting the job done properly. Usually these are price dependant projects; but if we are working within our element (of large scale work) we can be very comepetitve due to technology of equipment and speed. Its about specialization. Lastly there are price only customers. Quite frankly we avoid them.....you can't make any money off of them so...why care about them?

To answer your question.....In Toronto which is a very large city we have them all. Some are loyal; some aren't! But it isn't like a small town where people pay more to help their neighbors..

BTW I liked this question allot.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1098531 said:


> very nice doug, top notch outfit. i only wish i could be snow only... what i would do in the other 3 seasons...


Thanks...you could do maintance? That is what we do.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Do those loaders have locking front and rear axles or are they open fronts? I take it you like those tires? I've always thought a less aggressive/smoother tread but more biting edges would work good.

Do you pay any subs with loaders or are they all your own?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ya, maintaining that beautiful fleet seems like it would take up the better part of the year, lol.

we are a full service landscape company, its like, well if you plow why not mow, if you mow why not fertilize, then why not mulch, then why not install plants then why not install hardscapes etc... then if you have the equipment you might as well do small scale excavation and grading...it never ends, but even though we offer alot of services we make sure not to over extend ourselves and dilute our quality.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

newhere;1098651 said:


> Do those loaders have locking front and rear axles or are they open fronts? I take it you like those tires? I've always thought a less aggressive/smoother tread but more biting edges would work good.
> 
> Do you pay any subs with loaders or are they all your own?


Yes the loaders all have locking diff's...never worry much about tires once the machine is over 25000lbs...as long as there is something in the form of tread they seem to push without problems. Although radial tires are nice particularly with ride control. We don't use any subs we own all our machinery.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1098688]ya, maintaining that beautiful fleet seems like it would take up the better part of the year, lol.


Delldoug) It is a full time job keeping this stuff right. I don't know how people leave a machine for 7 months and fire it up and go to work. 


Protouchgrounds) it never ends, but even though we offer alot of services we make sure not to over extend ourselves and dilute our quality.

Delldoug) Wise words to live by


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Any chance of getting a fleet pic before they head out to site?

Superb equipment by the way...


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple L;1098749 said:


> Any chance of getting a fleet pic before they head out to site?
> 
> Superb equipment by the way...


Thanks for the compliment....I don't have an area big enough to get everything in one shot...It would be nice though...If your ever over in brampton stop in and say hi? It would be nice to meet you!1 I love your pics and vids....nice work!!.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DellDoug;1098756 said:


> Thanks for the compliment....I don't have an area big enough to get everything in one shot...It would be nice though...If your ever over in brampton stop in and say hi? It would be nice to meet you!1 I love your pics and vids....nice work!!.


Fursure! I'd love to stop by... Thanks, It seems some love my pics and some hate them LOL...


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Triple L;1098749 said:


> Any chance of getting a fleet pic before they head out to site?
> 
> Superb equipment by the way...


fleet picS then....haha

How many loaders do you have plowing during any given storm? Do you use pushers or just the buckets?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Awww come on...Just line them up at your airport strip Doug.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Jelinek61;1099058 said:


> fleet picS then....haha
> 
> How many loaders do you have plowing during any given storm? Do you use pushers or just the buckets?


We have 13 2.75+ yard loaders (up to 6 yards). They are Equipped with snow pushers and containment plows from Horst and Arctic. We also have 4 570 skip loaders and 6 skids with snow wings and pushers and smaller blades for sidewalks. Then there are the trucks and the B3030 Kubota sidewalk tractors...etc and all the crap that goes with the business of clearing snow. If you want to see kind of an overview check of the pics in my photo albumn on my profile.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1099151 said:


> Awww come on...Just line them up at your airport strip Doug.


Well not to be rude but lets just go to Airport strip and grab us a beer and check out some smooth honeys?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple L;1098762 said:


> Fursure! I'd love to stop by... Thanks, It seems some love my pics and some hate them LOL...


Sure give me a call 416 458 3300 and stop by anytime!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

DellDoug;1099165 said:


> Well not to be rude but lets just go to Airport strip and grab us a beer and check out some smooth honeys?


LOL..I'd be into that...Guess its tough not to think about that place when both words are used in the same sentence. I havent been there in probably 15 years.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

2008 521EXT and the yard today working on snow pushers.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice indeed Doug, you have run a class outfit.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice Web site Doug!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

DellDoug;1098636 said:


> Loyalty....now there is a question? With some of our long long time customers there is a factor involved that allows us to continue working with them year after year. Sometimes someone will try and undercut us but if the customer DOES have loyalty we get the opportunity to either price match or explain why our price is more then a competitors quote. Unfortunetly like everywhere else price is always a factor but some customers don't care about loyalty. They only care about money and getting the job done properly. Usually these are price dependant projects; but if we are working within our element (of large scale work) we can be very comepetitve due to technology of equipment and speed. Its about specialization. Lastly there are price only customers. Quite frankly we avoid them.....you can't make any money off of them so...why care about them?
> 
> To answer your question.....In Toronto which is a very large city we have them all. Some are loyal; some aren't! But it isn't like a small town where people pay more to help their neighbors..
> 
> BTW I liked this question allot.


Well it's good to know its an international thing, the tunnel vision on the bottom line. Too bad though. I have some friends in Missassagua area, havn't been there in at least a decade.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a nice looking fleet of loaders, good luck.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

2008 521EXT (different Machine from the last couple) With 14ft sectional (2009 model) After this unless you guys want even more pics I am going to take a break. But I will post more in about a week.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the compliments. We work hard on this equipment to keep it nice and it is so nice for that work to be appreciated. I wish everyone good luck this winter. :salute:


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

What kind of life span do you keep your machines for?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Well before we used pay loaders we used Agricultural tractors and trucks. For the most part those machines were used for about a 5 years and then sold. That was the point at which depreciation and equity balanced for us so we used to update at that time. With Pay loaders we are going to be keeping them much longer because of the higher investments cost and greater recovery of Equity (recaptured depreciation) over a longer period of time. Our oldest pay loaders are now 15 and 16 years old. We no longer own any agricultural tractors and our oldest truck is a 2006 model.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Doug

Now i realise the 2009 loader you have pics of is a smaller machine than the 2008 but it looks like a much smaller unit in size. If we were talking apples to apples are the 2009 that much smaller than the 2008 or is it the paint job that makes them look that way?!


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow !!!! boy that 521 loader looks awesome with that 14 ft sectional......gotta love it, looks very nice.
I guess all of the iron you own is capable of opening up a can of whoop a$$ once the storms come, that much I know...LOL go big or go home, niceeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

snowman4;1099514 said:


> Hey Doug
> 
> Now i realise the 2009 loader you have pics of is a smaller machine than the 2008 but it looks like a much smaller unit in size. If we were talking apples to apples are the 2009 that much smaller than the 2008 or is it the paint job that makes them look that way?!


The 2008 and the 2009 model 521E Case loaders are all the same size. There are afew options on weight ranging from 21000lbs to 25500lbs. All of our machines are optioned to the heaviest weight that can be ordered. Must be the blade size that makes them look different? Or the camera Angle? But they are the same.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

mikegooseman;1099537 said:


> Wow !!!! boy that 521 loader looks awesome with that 14 ft sectional......gotta love it, looks very nice.
> I guess all of the iron you own is capable of opening up a can of whoop a$$ once the storms come, that much I know...LOL go big or go home, niceeeeeeeeeeeee.


 Well we hope so...Thanks Mike!! tymusic


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1099177 said:


> LOL..I'd be into that...Guess its tough not to think about that place when both words are used in the same sentence. I havent been there in probably 15 years.


Yea those 2 words should not be used in the same sentence. You may catch something just walking into the place. Better to go closer to Johnny and go to Whiskey.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice equipment Doug. I think you need to call your Case salesman and ask for some sponsorship for all the advertising. It's been a while since I have been in a Case. Boy have they changed. The last Case loaders I ran were W 20, W 30, and W 36. From what I remember of the ones I ran I really liked them for snow because at the time the operators cab was attached to the front half of the machine. They seemed to turn better when pushing snow. I think that extra weight on the front wheels helped. How are the sectionals working out for you?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

So far we like the sectionals allot. We just bought another one actually... a 14ft HD for a loader. As we get older with them I promise to update everyone on their durability. That is the only question left open for debate with us.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think i may have said it before those are some nice machines you got there.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Saw your new Sectional tagged at Stewart's on Saturday. 
Lets see some of those 570's Doug.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Sure ....BTW did you see our new skid steers up at Stewarts? They are the 430,450 & 465 with the snow wings on them. Just curious....Jeff wants to keep them there until after the open house.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Not the best pictures. I will take more when this one goes outside.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I really like those 570's. 
No I didnt see you skid steers.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1102418 said:


> I really like those 570's.
> No I didnt see you skid steers.


Thanks...Jeff is supposed to have a really nice 570 for sale. 500 hours on it. I haven't scene it only heard about it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Its supposed to be coming in this week sometime. I going to take a look at it when it arrives.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Well we are very happy with the 570 Case machines. Top notch reliability and power. Great visability and excellent turning radius. I think you would be very pleased with one. If it fits the budget they are great. Parts are also inexpensive when compared to ag tractors.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

How do the 570's handle the Horst plows?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JpLawn;1102528 said:


> How do the 570's handle the Horst plows?


No problems...you just have to keep the front wheels on the ground and the plow flat. Same as any other machine. Power and push is not a problem.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

DellDoug;1102569 said:


> No problems...you just have to keep the front wheels on the ground and the plow flat. Same as any other machine. Power and push is not a problem.[/QUOTE
> 570's are definitely nice machines. Witch horst plow do you like the best?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice looking equipment. 

Any pics of the sidewalk tractors?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

JpLawn;1103489 said:


> 570's are definitely nice machines. Witch horst plow do you like the best?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > Well it really depends on the application but we have had great luck and are very pleased with our snow wing plows on our 570's


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

dfd9;1103621 said:


> Nice looking equipment.
> 
> Any pics of the sidewalk tractors?


 a few......


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

There are a few more Kubota's kicking around a couple of RTV's...we even have a B3030 with a front mount snowblower. I will have to work on pics for these missing machines.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you guys keep the sidewalk machines at the shop over winter or do they stay on site? Whats the min spread width on the salters?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Doug I'm glad I went with a 570. Just bought one and am looking forward to using it. That's what's great about a site like this you get a lot of good feedback on equipment from people who use them regularly.

Good luck this season.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Man o man you sure have some nice equipment


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

^ look whos talking...lol


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

DeVries, be sure to share some photos of your 570 this winter.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I will, there is a pic on another thread in the heavy equip thread.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

DellDoug;1103802 said:


> a few......


Thanks, that\'s an awesome setup.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Grassman09;1103892 said:


> Do you guys keep the sidewalk machines at the shop over winter or do they stay on site? Whats the min spread width on the salters?


Some are onsite and some get trailered to site. minimum spread is about 3 ft


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

DeVries;1103907 said:


> Doug I'm glad I went with a 570. Just bought one and am looking forward to using it. That's what's great about a site like this you get a lot of good feedback on equipment from people who use them regularly.
> 
> Good luck this season.


Cool! I think you will like it allot. Good luck this winter


----------

